# I got Video Acceleration!!.....   :D   I think.....   :)



## RedPhoenix (Aug 22, 2017)

So after running Xorg -configure, and using the SCFB Driver, Wine doesn't report any issues with the Display.....      Now, when I run Wine64, or Wine, either gives me the error that 
	
	



```
err:winedevice:ServiceMain Failed to load L"win32k.sys"
```

Any advice.....?   :3   Also, is there any way I can run the Linux version of Wine on FreeBSD.....?   :3   Have a good day, ok.....?   :3


----------



## tingo (Aug 22, 2017)

Are you really, really sure you want to run WINE at all? 
I mean, you have just put a great deal of work into getting a non-Windows operating system working as your desktop.
Do you really want to ruin your experience by running ill-behaved Windows programs on it (even if WINE probable will do a better job than Windows)?
Perhaps you should spend some time researching FreeBSD or Linux alternatives to those Windows programs?


----------



## kuroneko (Aug 22, 2017)

tingo said:


> even if WINE probable will do a better job than Windows


That's just not true. The best way to run Windows programs is to run them on Windows. As for wine it can work with some programs but most won't work as good as on Windows. Sometimes having wine can be useful for that one small windows program that you want to run or some games that work on it without getting errors or anything.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 22, 2017)

tingo said:


> Are you really, really sure you want to run WINE at all?
> I mean, you have just put a great deal of work into getting a non-Windows operating system working as your desktop.
> Do you really want to ruin your experience by running ill-behaved Windows programs on it (even if WINE probable will do a better job than Windows)?
> Perhaps you should spend some time researching FreeBSD or Linux alternatives to those Windows programs?


Well, I DID find gzdoom, which can play Brutal Doom.....   :3   However, failing that, I would like to play Brutal Doom's Windows Port.....      I LOVE Linux and FreeBSD, but it's just as kuroneko said.....


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2017)

The scfb(4) driver isn't accelerated.


```
scfb  is an  Xorg  driver for OpenBSD and NetBSD wsdisplay framebuffer devices.	 [b]This is a non-accelerated driver. [/b]
```


----------



## kuroneko (Aug 23, 2017)

SirDice said:


> The scfb(4) driver isn't accelerated.


He also installed the xf86-video-intel driver I think so if he has acceleration it would be because of that, but if you have both driver installed will it still work and only use the right one?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2017)

kuroneko said:


> He also installed the xf86-video-intel driver I think so if he has acceleration it would be because of that, but if you have both driver installed will it still work and only use the right one?


It depends how his xorg.conf is configured. The scfb(4) driver doesn't suddenly become accelerated because you installed an (unused) accelerated driver next to it. 

Doom (the original one) isn't really a good test for this, it uses software-rendering. Quake (more specifically GLQuake) was the one of the first games that was able to use accelerated 3D graphics.


----------



## kuroneko (Aug 23, 2017)

SirDice said:


> It depends how his xorg.conf is configured. The scfb(4) driver doesn't suddenly become accelerated because you installed an (unused) accelerated driver next to it.
> 
> Doom (the original one) isn't really a good test for this, it uses software-rendering. Quake (more specifically GLQuake) was the one of the first games that was able to use accelerated 3D graphics.


What if you do `Xorg -configure` and having both xf86-video-intel and scfb? Will it use xf86-video-intel instead of scfb if you have both of them installed?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2017)

It depends which one was activated. Look at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see which one is actually active. If you don't have an xorg.conf file I do believe it would automatically switch to intel(4) if both drivers are available.

But the OP started the thread by saying he used `X -configure` to create a xorg.conf that enabled scfb(4). In which case it would be non-accelerated, even when intel(4) is installed, because you're explicitly setting the driver.


----------



## kuroneko (Aug 23, 2017)

I see. So he doesn't use the intel driver which is mostly the right one he should use.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2017)

Yeah, but like I said, the Doom engine uses software-rendering. So it's not going to matter much anyway


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 23, 2017)

SirDice said:


> The scfb(4) driver isn't accelerated.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Yeah, I forgot about that.....   XD   Lemme try and load two Drivers at once.....   :3   Thanks for the help Mr. Dice.....   :3

Nah, it didn't work.....   :\   You said my Card should be supported.....      I wonder what I'm doing wrong.....   :3


----------



## RedPhoenix (Aug 23, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Yeah, but like I said, the Doom engine uses software-rendering. So it's not going to matter much anyway


I'm currently playing Brutal Doom, which uses OpenGL (by default), and I've managed to achieve decent FPS.....      And OpenGL works, so I wonder why.....   :3   Nevertheless, I'm amazed at how far I've come.....   :3   And on THIS Laptop at least, I'm not going to use Linux, despite the better support for this Laptop.....   Does that tell you how much I LOVE FreeBSD.....??


----------

